# WI Snow - 12-19-08 - 10" storm



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

So heres some pics....we got 10 to 12 inches around Madison....more to the south....it was a busy day.


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

*more pics*

Some more.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

nice pics that plow looks like it scrapes really good.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Those pics are sweet...

rugged setup...I like it, that hiniker looks wicked!


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

thanks for the comments guys....yeah, I like the hiniker on this truck...I got a 89 F350 with a dump bed recently that has a boss on it....I like the hiniker better....


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

pics look great. the hiniker also looks really good on that truck. what about the hiniker do you like better than the boss?


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

While, about the only thing I really can base that on is the fact that about 20 seconds (on the outside) I can drop the plow and boogie....I haven't used the boss enough (about 12 to 20 hours each time with the hiniker this year) to really work it out for actual use but it doesn't drop that easy..which of course I need cause that truck is my daily driver too...it's my first boss plow though but it seems slower...I'll be checking into the pump and so on soon...I've used Western's and Meyers...although I bought the truck with the plow on it and it works fine...no problems with it so far...I'll be able to tell you more by the end of this month it seems....were on course to beat last year's record 100"...payup


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice pictures!


----------

